# Hello pregnant/trying/soon trying and new mummies



## PhoebeC (Aug 18, 2022)

Just checking in to see how everyone is getting on with their different stages in the journey? 

We are here for even just moral support, hopefully we can help for than that


----------



## charlieann94 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi Phoebe, plodding on! This forum has been absolutely fantastic and I wouldn't have been able to do it without you guys. 29 weeks now! I have another scan on Wednesday as baby was measuring small but thankful they're keeping a close eye!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 23, 2022)

charlieann94 said:


> Hi Phoebe, plodding on! This forum has been absolutely fantastic and I wouldn't have been able to do it without you guys. 29 weeks now! I have another scan on Wednesday as baby was measuring small but thankful they're keeping a close eye!


Hope all goes well on Wednesday. Keep us updated.

I was the same with this forum when I was pregnant and ages now 11 and starts high school in 2 weeks x


----------



## Colette15 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi Phoebe, 
I am 34 weeks now so not long to go. Had a growth scan today and all is well. Very grateful and appreciate that a forum like this exist and for everyone's advice and help.


----------



## Emma19834 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi phoebe I'm just beginning my journey, went to see dn specialist today given a monitor, to test sugars for 4 weeks have to take folic acid , then hopefully will b ready to start trying, I'll have the insulin to go on which I'm a little scared about tbh . It's all a little scary as with my 1st I wasn't diabetic. Xx any advice from anyone on same journey greatly appreciated  ❤️


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2022)

Emma19834 said:


> Hi phoebe I'm just beginning my journey, went to see dn specialist today given a monitor, to test sugars for 4 weeks have to take folic acid , then hopefully will b ready to start trying, I'll have the insulin to go on which I'm a little scared about tbh . It's all a little scary as with my 1st I wasn't diabetic. Xx any advice from anyone on same journey greatly appreciated  ❤️


I hope these 4 weeks go smoothly. We are here for any questions and support, even if we don’t have the answers we care x


----------



## charlieann94 (Sep 2, 2022)

Emma19834 said:


> Hi phoebe I'm just beginning my journey, went to see dn specialist today given a monitor, to test sugars for 4 weeks have to take folic acid , then hopefully will b ready to start trying, I'll have the insulin to go on which I'm a little scared about tbh . It's all a little scary as with my 1st I wasn't diabetic. Xx any advice from anyone on same journey greatly appreciated  ❤️


Good luck! Here if you want to chat. It's a hard journey but will be worth it in the end! I'm 7 months with my first  x


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 2, 2022)

@Emma19834 Good luck! Try not to be worried about insulin. It is just another medication to help you and you will be well supported in it's use and you will no doubt be fitted with a Freestyle Libre system to help you keep track of your levels more easily when you start using insulin. The needles are absolutely tiny (like a human hair) and the pens are so easy to use. Things are so much easier now with the tech available to manage our levels.

Very best wishes to the other ladies on this thread who are at various stages of your pregnancies.


----------



## Emma19834 (Sep 19, 2022)

charlieann94 said:


> Good luck! Here if you want to chat. It's a hard journey but will be worth it in the end! I'm 7 months with my first  x


Thank you and congratulations how are you finding it all? I'm duebtobgo to dn on 1st Oct but in so panicking about hiw I keep  umbers down what I can eat if I'll do it right atm I'm feeling scared to eat and I'm just at beginning of my journey.  How do you cope? They are definitely worth it  xx


----------

